# Congrats Alan Eagleton



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

That dude can SHOOT!!....I really like the way he looks relaxed and in the "Flow" when he shoots .....


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome shooting !! 

I believe he also took out the Trad division with a 412 .

Is this shot on a nfaa indoor 5 spot ?? 

Great turn out for a state indoor aswell , is this shot at multiple venues on the same weekend or all at the one venue ?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Harperman said:


> That dude can SHOOT!!....I really like the way he looks relaxed and in the "Flow" when he shoots .....


*Congrats Alan*... He looks so relaxed its ridiculous.... but ask him sometime what his heart rate is at rest and when he shoots! Thats how you know he is a great archer, he can handle the pressure. The best quote I have heard about his calmness is from his shootoff in Nevada City (World Bowhunter Championships) at I think it was a 70 yard shot. I was not there but he beat my bud in the shoot off.... "He calmly drew back...let down a couple of times, didn't even look nervous -for god sakes at least act like you are - and pinwheeled the X". I laugh everytime I hear this from the guys who were there.... Yep nerves of steel.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Rys A,
I am betting it was the FITA face target, otherwise there is hope for the rest of us.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Rhys A said:


> Awesome shooting !!
> 
> I believe he also took out the Trad division with a 412 .
> 
> ...


Rhys, our state indoor is a 450 round shot on the 40 cm. Vegas face. Good to see you posting again.


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

itbeso said:


> Rhys, our state indoor is a 450 round shot on the 40 cm. Vegas face. Good to see you posting again.


Wow that is Crazy good !!


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks guys. I may look calm on the outside but there are times my insides are shaking like crazy


----------



## robin smith (Jun 6, 2011)

zestycj7 said:


> Congrats to Alan, he took first in the Ca. State indoor with a 413.
> http://www.cbhsaa.net/2013-I.pdf
> Don.


The link you gave us is the state record list I beleave you posted the wrong link plz check


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

When I posted the link it worked. The CBH web site is messed up, again.
I wish they would get the kinks worked out on there.
Don.


----------



## Nebelräuber (Jul 6, 2010)

*Congrats Alan*.

You guys are right about Alan,,, cool and calm. That Nevada City shot was in fact a 70 yarder and Alan hits the pinwheel. He is truly incredible shot and a joy to shoot with. By the way Alan, thanks again for the great "Team Bowhunter Challenge" belt buckle. I truly "prize" that, and besides,,,,it helps keep my pants up. 

See you at Redding,
Dave


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Nebelräuber said:


> *Congrats Alan*.
> 
> You guys are right about Alan,,, cool and calm. That Nevada City shot was in fact a 70 yarder and Alan hits the pinwheel. He is truly incredible shot and a joy to shoot with. By the way Alan, thanks again for the great "Team Bowhunter Challenge" belt buckle. I truly "prize" that, and besides,,,,it helps keep my pants up.
> 
> ...


LOL @ Dave!


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

Nebelräuber said:


> *Congrats Alan*.
> 
> You guys are right about Alan,,, cool and calm. That Nevada City shot was in fact a 70 yarder and Alan hits the pinwheel. He is truly incredible shot and a joy to shoot with. By the way Alan, thanks again for the great "Team Bowhunter Challenge" belt buckle. I truly "prize" that, and besides,,,,it helps keep my pants up.
> 
> ...


I could not have done it without your help Dave, it was a team effort.
I am darn proud of buckle also


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Those buckles are very nice looking.. However it was kinda awkward warning someone that you are going to check out their buckle. On second thought maybe it was worse for the rest of the group to see a man bend down to get a better look of another mans buckle! Either way those were cool!


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

Humdinger said:


> Those buckles are very nice looking.. However it was kinda awkward warning someone that you are going to check out their buckle. On second thought maybe it was worse for the rest of the group to see a man bend down to get a better look of another mans buckle! Either way those were cool!


It's alright Josh, we do live close to San Francisco.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

barebowguy said:


> It's alright Josh, we do live close to San Francisco.


Funny I was tinking that of you california guys.... No one probably looked twice at you admiring his....... buckle. :-0


----------



## Nebelräuber (Jul 6, 2010)

Using the backwards binoculars trick might be a bit awkward though.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

nebelräuber said:


> using the backwards binoculars trick might be a bit awkward though.


lol...


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

hahahaha Thats too funny!


----------

